# ID help appreciated



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

I found these growing very profusely in the "creek" ( it is really a very short river) behind the house.. they grow both emersed and immersed.
I am in south central Alabama about 15 miles from the Florida border. The younger leaves are clearly serrated but the older leaves are almost smooth edged.
Growing with it I found L. palustris. L glandulosa and what I think is Sagittaria graminifolia as welll a Tons of Giant Baby Tears. Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you early. The stem shown was emersed but I don't see any obvious differences between the emersed and immersed forms though the water may have risen recently enough to have submerged some that was growing immersed a short time ago


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

With the seed pod seated at the stem and leaf base. I think it rules out Bacopa. I looked Ammania, Ludwigia, Diodia, and a few random others and I have no clue.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ooh!! Try _Veronica spp_. adn see what you come up with. Perhaps _V. anagallis-aquatica _or _V. americana_. The former is glabrous to galndualr-pubescent (kinda fuzzy) above and the later is glabrous throughout (smooth...no hairs).

There is also _V. peregrina _and _V. serpyllifolia_.


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

the Veronicas seem to have long flower racemes.. this plant has individual flowers close to the main stalk associated with leaves similar to a Ludwigia..

now with that said I will look into the Veronicas more and check out the species you have listed and thank you..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.missouriplants.com/Whiteopp/Gratiola_virginiana_page.html

Note the shape of the fruit.


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

it is glabrous for sure.. no Hairs to be found anywhere on it... unless absolutely microscopic stem is "fleshy" as it were..


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

I would say you have it nailed Cavan.. and thank you.. It is very responsive to light.. it will curl and bend in no time to follow the light
I have it in an outside bin growing with some other aquatics at the moment.. the bend in the pic was from the trip back and it straightened out to be fully erect in a matter of an hour.. It is growing additional branches and in the week since I have had it has become quite an attractive little aquatic "bush"


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You're welcome. It makes a pretty nice aquarium plant, especially if you give it some good light, when it can get a red stem and bight green leaves.


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

yes I think it will be a nice addition to my native plant tanks.. growing very well full and pretty.. I have it under less than intense lighting at the moment as where I found it was in extremely shaded areas ( tree overhang) I can see it has a hint of the red stem so I will increase the lighting and see how it goes.. 

I may hit ya up again later today.. there is some question on the "Sag graminafolia"-- a friend keeps arguing with me but doesn't really offer up any alternative ID.. lol


----------

